
The Rails Way: Do it Later With Delayed Job. - _pius
http://www.therailsway.com/2009/7/22/do-it-later-with-delayed-job
======
patio11
I'm using this at my business and it works like a treat. Minor niggles: out of
the box it is great for the "long running, low priority task which can be
executed whenever as long as whenever is not in the HTTP request/response
cycle" use case and rather less good for "short running, high priority task
which there is an actual user waiting for". You have to tweak your settings a
bit (polling interval and number of workers) to get it to work well for the
second use case.

Another gotcha: that god config. I don't have mine quite working yet, and have
been relying on manual restarts. Thankfully DJ is a very solid piece of
software and has run for weeks at a time without problems, so my only restarts
are when I bring the server down or upgrade the code base.

